# Alternative to baby wipes?



## tommyg

At the moment I am using cotton wool and plain water for nappy changes. Don't want to use wipes but I find the cotton wool to be fiddly anybody got any better ideas?


----------



## Elphaba

Are you using cloth nappies? If so, have you thought about using reusable wipes? You can just dunk them in water if you're happy not using anything other than water. A lot less fiddly and also more 'grabby' on the poo than disposable wipes.


----------



## freckleonear

Cloth wipes are fantastic. I have 20 Weenotions wipes which cost me a grand total of £8. I just use plain water on them and they are far more effective than disposable wipes as I very rarely need more than 2 wipes for even the messiest poo explosions! I bought a little squirty bottle from Superdrug to put water in when we're out and about. Then I just chuck them in the nappy bucket and wash them with the nappies, or if you're not using cloth nappies you can just put them in with your normal washing.
https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71_12


----------



## LittlePants

Cloth wipes, or even just a load of microfibre cloths with water are great, even if you use disposable nappies! After allo, baby clothes get soiled and wet, when disposables leak, and a few extra cloths makes no difference but save s a small fortune over disposable wipes or even cotton wool!


----------



## Jetters

I am a loyal and happy fan of Cheeky Wipes. They are awesome :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Jetters said:


> I am a loyal and happy fan of Cheeky Wipes. They are awesome :)

Just wanted to say thank you for mentioning them, I've just taken a look at the site, and I'm in love with them!


----------



## Jetters

...to distract you further, they have these new sets coming out on pre order now: https://www.cheekywipes.com/baby_wipes_kit_new_offer

they seem loads better cos they changed the boxes x


----------



## Maid Marian

Jetters said:


> ...to distract you further, they have these new sets coming out on pre order now: https://www.cheekywipes.com/baby_wipes_kit_new_offer
> 
> they seem loads better cos they changed the boxes x

Hehe thank you so much! How many wipes do you recommend getting? And the terry towelling ones or the bamboo?


----------



## Jetters

Welllll I have both! I use the cotton ones for weaning- some people use their wipes for hands and bottoms but I like to keep them seperate. And I have bamboo for the bottom half lol and love them, they are both fab and do an amazing job but the bamboo ones have stayed SO soft and scrub up so well whereas the cotton ones are a little bit rougher.

I have 50 for his bum, that's waaaaaaay more than enough, I had 25 originally but would run out if I got lazy on wash day lol so got another set :lol: mind you, I keep mine reallllly wet, and so like to use a dry one to dry it with, but most people don't do that! xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Jetters said:


> Welllll I have both! I use the cotton ones for weaning- some people use their wipes for hands and bottoms but I like to keep them seperate. And I have bamboo for the bottom half lol and love them, they are both fab and do an amazing job but the bamboo ones have stayed SO soft and scrub up so well whereas the cotton ones are a little bit rougher.
> 
> I have 50 for his bum, that's waaaaaaay more than enough, I had 25 originally but would run out if I got lazy on wash day lol so got another set :lol: mind you, I keep mine reallllly wet, and so like to use a dry one to dry it with, but most people don't do that! xx

Eeee can't wait to get them and start using them! One question - when you wipe pooh off with them, surely putting them into a box/bin is a bit icky because they'll have lots of pooh on them, so do you have to wash them off in the loo first like you do with reusable nappies?


----------



## Jetters

Welllll I wipe as much as poss off with the nappy (the same way you do with a disposable). And yep if a wipe is massively pooey I rinse it quickly in the sink first before it goes in the bucket- OH uses a disposable wipe to get the most of the poo off then cleans up with a Cheeky! x


----------

